# Tudor England people



## lwhitehead (May 3, 2019)

Hi folks I would like to Write a Tudor Hard Fantasy Historical setting, yes I know this might be to close to a Song of Ice and Fire setting.

The problem is that I need to find truthful showings of Tudor Personalities such as

Cardinal Thomas Wolsey

Thomas Cromwell

Thomas Cranmer

Sir Thomas More

Jane Boleyn Viscountess Rochford

Richard Rich 1st Baron Rich

Wolf Hall has shown me that Tudor era can sell,

LW


----------



## luckyscars (May 3, 2019)

A Song Of Ice And Fire is Tudor? You sure about that?

This might come as a shock to you, but...You cant find a “truthful showing” of the personality of someone who has been dead for 400 plus years.


----------



## Darkkin (May 3, 2019)

How to be a Tudor by Ruth Goodman


----------



## lwhitehead (May 4, 2019)

I took that book out at my local library, yes your right about it being 400 years old on you don't know truthfully about a person, but I need honest information the problem with historical research is that there are so many versions of said subject.

LW


----------

